# Go Kings Go



## semor90 (May 8, 2012)

Any kings fans around here? I want to see Lord Stanley In LA!


----------



## jagdog3 (May 8, 2012)

Yes i'm a kings fan!! Finally looking good!!


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 12, 2012)

Definitely looks good for them if they can keep it up!


----------



## semor90 (May 12, 2012)

Yea buddy Im thinking another sweep. Phoenix is the worst of the 3 teams they have played this far.IMO GO KINGS!


----------



## pinchegordo (May 13, 2012)

semor90 said:


> Yea buddy Im thinking another sweep. Phoenix is the worst of the 3 teams they have played this far.IMO GO KINGS!


We HOPE your kings think the same way.... If they do,you guys don't have a chance.we find ways to win and there just isn't a chance for a sweep,there's a better chance for seven OT decisions

LETSGO COYOTES!! HOWWWLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## semor90 (May 14, 2012)

pinchegordo said:


> We HOPE your kings think the same way.... If they do,you guys don't have a chance.we find ways to win and there just isn't a chance for a sweep,there's a better chance for seven OT decisions
> 
> LETSGO COYOTES!! HOWWWLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


lol time will tell


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 15, 2012)

I so want to see the Cup in LA! The boys have been seeing red. It's such a big deal that my hockey games that I'm playing in are being cancelled if them coincide with the game. Fuckin love it.


----------



## semor90 (May 15, 2012)

ajgrowsalot said:


> I so want to see the Cup in LA! The boys have been seeing red. It's such a big deal that my hockey games that I'm playing in are being cancelled if them coincide with the game. Fuckin love it.


Fuck yea man. Blow out the 1st seed(van), Sweep the 2nd seed(stl), Sweep the 3rd seed(phx). Next sweep the 1st seed in the east(nyr) and hoist the cup on home Ice . HOOOOOOOWWWWWLLLLL


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 16, 2012)

The way the Winnepeg reject desert canines played tonight made me sick to my stomach. I think I got a concussion just watching that hit on Brown. I can't believe he just got up. I wonder if the refs think he embellished that one too.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 16, 2012)

Brutal game for Pheonix. LA looked like they were playing a junior B team!


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 16, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Brutal game for Pheonix. LA looked like they were playing a junior B team!


Yet NBC couldn't stop riding Mike Smiths dick. Must be nice when the league owns your team.


----------



## Amaximus (May 16, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Brutal game for Pheonix. LA looked like they were playing a junior B team!


Yeah, it was lame. I fell asleep watching it. Anyone could've beaten Phoenix last night, sad.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Brutal game for Pheonix. LA looked like they were playing a junior B team!


Haha! No doubt. Phoenix could be the worst team in the history of the game to make it to the conference finals.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 16, 2012)

What do you guys think Shanahan will do with Hanzal's hearing today for his hit on Brown? I think we will see a one game suspension... Just enough time to come back for the sweep lol.


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 16, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> What do you guys think Shanahan will do with Hanzal's hearing today for his hit on Brown? I think we will see a one game suspension... Just enough time to come back for the sweep lol.


Hearing is already done. You were right with the 1 game suspension. I thought it was gonna be one game too, based on his history. Now he and bitch ass Torres can watch the game together. I honestly think that Smith should be joining them. That slash is far beyond what goalies usually are allowed to get away with and was clearly an intent to injure. I'm a goalie and I watch the play of goalies closely. Usually we can get away with a little slash to the boot or shin pad, occasionally a light cup check but that shit was so far beyond that. 

At least Shanahan is consistent right!


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 17, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT! Just got tickets to the game tonight. GKG!


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 18, 2012)

The forecheck of the King's killed them last night, one more and it's two sweeps in a row.


----------



## semor90 (May 18, 2012)

tortorella's is a douche bag lol


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 18, 2012)

semor90 said:


> tortorella's is a douche bag lol


I actually find him humorous. I love some of his interviews with the media, he's not afraid to tell them they are stupid.


----------



## Amaximus (May 18, 2012)

semor90 said:


> tortorella's is a douche bag lol


Yeah, I agree Torts is fantastic.


----------



## po'thead (May 19, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> I actually find him humorous. I love some of his interviews with the media, he's not afraid to tell them they are stupid.


He's not afraid to call Cindy Crysby a cry baby either, haha.


----------



## Amaximus (May 20, 2012)

po'thead said:


> He's not afraid to call Cindy Crysby a cry baby either, haha.


Pretty easy to look at water and call it wet.


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 22, 2012)

Holy shit! Finals here we come!


----------



## semor90 (May 22, 2012)

Quick and Everyone are goning to be soooo rested and prepared for this shit.while NY and NJ and gonna be dead by game 7 of the eastern finals ! GO KINGS GO


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

semor90 said:


> Quick and Everyone are goning to be soooo rested and prepared for this shit.while NY and NJ and gonna be dead by game 7 of the eastern finals ! GO KINGS GO


 
Congrats to the Kings. See ya in the finals!

PS - I could argue that the Kings are gonna be lazy and slow because theyre gonna have so much time off.


----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

At least that series is over.

Who can get excited for Kings vs. Coyotes......yaaawwwwwn.


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> At least that series is over.
> 
> Who can get excited for Kings vs. Coyotes......yaaawwwwwn.


I went into that series thinking the same thing and for the first 2 games that is what it was, purely YAWN.
But I actually enjoyed the last 3 games.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 23, 2012)




----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I went into that series thinking the same thing and for the first 2 games that is what it was, purely YAWN.
> But I actually enjoyed the last 3 games.


Yeah, the games got better. But, It's still the kings and yotes.

The thought of the yotes playing anybody makes me yawn. LOL!

The Kings though..........wow, looking good.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 23, 2012)

I had more resepect for Shane Doan before last night, between him and Smith you could fill a bathtub with their tears. I agree the reffing wasn't the greatest but that isn't what lost them the series, they just plain got outplayed. And shame on the Phoenix fans who were throwing stuff on the ice/at the players after Penners goal.


----------



## ajgrowsalot (May 25, 2012)

The refs were pretty bad but they were"equally" bad.


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 25, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


>


omg that is just awful.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (May 29, 2012)

Congrats to the Kings Organization! I have always loved them and have greatly enjoyed watching them this playoff season. Well deserved spot in the cup. It should be a very tight series but I see the kings taking the cup to Cali


----------



## semor90 (May 30, 2012)

The journey begins today. Let's go kings!


----------



## semor90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Amn only 2 more wins and the cups ours.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 4, 2012)

semor90 said:


> Amn only 2 more wins and the cups ours.


Even more impressive is your playoff road record, wow!.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2012)

They're on fire.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in l.a. standing in line for space mountain... wearing my sharks hat... and low and behold a kings fan... can't believe they made it this far. What up NW Jers... can't let them sweep ya. Oh well good job kings. Stay high.


----------



## semor90 (Jun 5, 2012)

So who's going to the parade on fig after we win it ? I have been waiting 25 years for this day to come. I couldn't stand to see bob miller pass away before the kings won the Stanley Cup. He's been with the organization for 39 yrs and the teams been in the league for 44 yrs. GO KINGS GO


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 6, 2012)

semor90 said:


> So who's going to the parade on fig after we win it ? I have been waiting 25 years for this day to come. I couldn't stand to see bob miller pass away before the kings won the Stanley Cup. He's been with the organization for 39 yrs and the teams been in the league for 44 yrs. GO KINGS GO


Enjoy the ride, we just had our first 2 years ago(Hawks). The Stanley cup is the most difficult of all titles to achieve imho.

And congrats!


----------



## semor90 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Enjoy the ride, we just had our first 2 years ago(Hawks). The Stanley cup is the most difficult of all titles to achieve imho.
> 
> And congrats!


ahahahha thanks. the stanley cup is the greatest trophy of all time! I cant even remember than nba thropy name lol GO KINGS!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2012)

semor90 said:


> ahahahha thanks. the stanley cup is the greatest trophy of all time! I cant even remember than nba thropy name lol GO KINGS!


If you all don't stop the bleeding tonight, you won't win game 7...so get it done!.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

hoping it goes to a game 7


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 13, 2012)

Been gone awhile... Grats goes out to the Kings on their first Stanley Cup! Hope all you fanbois are enjoying it!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

just waiting for san jose to win the cup now!


----------



## semor90 (Jun 14, 2012)

yea maybe all 3 california teams can win a cup befor canada wins 1.


----------



## BrenchToast (Jun 27, 2012)

I played lacrosse and one of my friends that plays hockey started getting me into the Kings a couple of weeks before they made it to the playoffs so everyone thinks im just a bandwagoner. But i gotta say after watching every playoff game and seeing them win the Stanley Cup has made me a fan for life! also im 19 so i feel like i fullfilled a prophacy or something because when i was born they got close and made it to the finals so my presence was felt, they just didn't have enough hoodoo on their side untill i became a full-fledged fan


----------

